# Scanner won't work - TWAIN problem?



## lbb87 (Sep 8, 2004)

I was given a used HP PSC 1210. I DO NOT want to install the software for various reasons. I've installed the drivers and got the printer and copier working, but the scanner will not work. I was under the impression that I could use a photo editing program such as Paint or IrfanView to scan. Neither of those will work. Windows XP seems to recongnize that the scanner is connected. IrfanView is giving me a TWAIN error. Do I need to install TWAIN drivers? If so, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

with irfan view open, go to "file" select source, It will take a second or two, select yur scanner. if it is not listed you must install the twain drivers for your device.


----------



## lbb87 (Sep 8, 2004)

My scanner is listed in IrfanView but it won't scan. It gives me this error - TWAIN error! Can't connect to device or the TWAIN driver is not installed.

When I go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Scanner and Camera Wizard, I get this error - The computer cannot detect the scanner or camera. Please make sure the device is turned on and is properly connected to the computer.

The printer works, and the scanner is showing up under Scanners and Cameras in the Control Panel. But the scanner is not scanning.

So I'm asking where I can get the TWAIN drivers. I can't find them on the HP website. If they're on the installatin CD, I'm not sure which files they would be. I've searched Google for them and I can't find anything.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

You should probably just install the scanner using the HP installation CD. There should be an option for "custom installation"... just deselect any programs you do not want installed. If worse comes to worst, you can let it install everything, then uninstall what you don't want...


----------



## lbb87 (Sep 8, 2004)

There is no custom installation option. I refuse to install the whole thing. It's nothing but bloatware. Only a fool would install all that crap.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=90764&dlc=en
Usually, HP gives a link to their basic software package … Sometimes they don't. 
In this case, I think the installation will give you the option to install the Full software or just the Basic package… (Drivers)

If it were me .. I might try to remove the software, and run the cleanup utility at the bottom of the above link.
Then try to reinstall the basic software .. if given the option.

When installing .. Make sure you connect the scanner only when told to do so.

I also hate HP Image Zone … If you have to install all the HP junk .. doesn't mean you have to run it.

Also, I would be Emailing HP's support and asking them for the basic drivers (Twain) for this scanner.
I think this is HP's Printer support Email address
[email protected]

If you can get Irfanview to run the Scanner .. 
Here's a link to a shortcut to directly start Irfanview in the scanner acquisition mode.
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Scan.zip


----------



## lbb87 (Sep 8, 2004)

Noyb said:


> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=90764&dlc=en
> Usually, HP gives a link to their basic software package  Sometimes they dont.
> In this case, I think the installation will give you the option to install the Full software or just the Basic package (Drivers)
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you're telling me to do. I said I wasn't going to install HP's software. I've been to that link zillions of times in the past several weeks, there's nothing there that can help me. That Full Solution Software Driver is the same thing as the CD. There is no custom installation, it installs the whole bloated thing. I found some basic drivers for another printer/scanner, but HP said it won't work with my PSC.

I'm sure the TWAIN drivers are on the CD, but I don't know what I'm looking for. That's kind of why I asked for help. Also, I don't even know for sure if the problem is related to the drivers.



> Also, I would be Emailing HP's support and asking them for the basic drivers (Twain) for this scanner.
> I think this is HP's Printer support Email address
> [email protected]


I've contacted them twice via live chat and they can't (or won't) help me. Apparently their knowledge (or what they're reading from their computer) is very limited. But I will try emailing them anyway.



> If you can get Irfanview to run the Scanner ..
> Heres a link to a shortcut to directly start Irfanview in the scanner acquisition mode.
> http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Scan.zip


If I ever get my scanner going this will probably come in handy, thanks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lbb87 said:


> ... I said I wasn't going to install HP's software ...


Maybe that's your only option at this point. 
Once you get the Twain installed ... You don't have to use the bloated Image Zone .. since you have Irfanview.

I'm wondering if your problem (lack of support/drivers) is due to the age of the Scanner.
I'm still a little confused, but my latest C3180 installed it's own Twain when I plugged it in.
That was a pleasant surprise.
I was able to find the Twain for my previous 1610
I like HP's hardware, but their software stinks.


----------



## ff18wife (Jul 31, 2002)

you might also want to try www.scanner-drivers.com I was able to get my older Visioneer scanner running on XP with back door method from this website. No such luck with running the scanner on Vista but hey, guess you can't have everything... 

Good luck.


----------

